# Acer Aspire Predator G5900 ?



## GTAzocker (20. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem Acer Aspire Predator G5900für 799 € vom Media Markt ??
Prozessor : i5-760
Grafikkarte : GeForce GTX 480
Festplatte : 1 Tb
Arbeitsspeicher : 6 GB DDR 3 SDRAM...


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (20. August 2011)

cpu, mainboard und gpu sind von der letzten generation, das geht für den selben preis neuer und schneller. alias i5 2500k....


----------



## Apfelringo (20. August 2011)

Blos nicht kaufen!
lieber selber zusammenstellen lassen und bei alternate oder hardwareversand bestellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Ist veraltet, würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

Veraltet, Verarbeitung naja alles auf sehr kleinem Raum usw. Da würde ich lieber bei den renomierten Händlern Händlern bauen lassen oder zb einen Gamingrechner der PCGH bei Alternate auswählen der in den Preisrahmen paßt


----------



## GTAzocker (20. August 2011)

Ja aber bei dem vom Media Markt hat man halt auch 2 Jahre garantie und bei den Online-gekauften nicht oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Du bekommst 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, die ist gesetzlich festgelegt, egal wo du kaufst.


----------



## marcely0 (20. August 2011)

Ich mach dir mal Einen Vorschlag für 800€:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
MoBo: AsRock Z68 Pro3
Grafikkarte: (Falls FullHD) ASUS GTX560Ti
Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer 520w
SSD: Crucial m4 128GB
Gehäuse: Welches dir gefällt.
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB

----------
Nicht übertaktbar:
CPU: Intel Core i5 2400
Kühler: Boxed
MoBo: AsRock H61iCafe

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

2 Jahre Garantie / Gewährleistung sind generell Pflicht. Trotzdem paßt das System nicht, eine GTX 480 in so einer Keksdose da kann man sich gleich die Trommelfelle durchstechen lassen. Das Teil ist kein Schnäppchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Das sind halt alles Kram, der raus muss, deswegen wird das noch verkloppt.
Die 480 ist sicher noch im Referenzdesign und dann heizt sich das Plastik Gehäuse schön auf und wird laut.


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2011)

Für eine Auflösung ab 1920x1080 würde *ich* lieber eine GTX570 *empfehlen*. Es gibt ja jetzt schon einige Titel die unter 1920x1080 nicht mehr flüssig laufen bei 16xAF und 4xAA. Und er soll ja nicht gleich nächstes Jahr die VGA wieder wechseln müssen. Wenn es Spielerechner werden soll ist SSD immer noch viel zu teuer dafür. Die CPU reicht vollkommen in Stock und dafür reicht der boxed Kühler allemal.


----------



## marcely0 (20. August 2011)

meratheus schrieb:


> Für eine Auflösung ab 1920x1080 würde *ich* lieber eine GTX570 *empfehlen*. Es gibt ja jetzt schon einige Titel die unter 1920x1080 nicht mehr flüssig laufen bei 16xAF und 4xAA. Und er soll ja nicht gleich nächstes Jahtr die VGA wieder wechseln müssen. Wenn es Spielerechner werden soll ist SSD immer noch viel zu teuer dafür.


 
Wenn er mag kann er die SSD rausnehmen und eine ASUS GTX 570 reinpacken, aber lohnt sich eigentlich kaum. die 2-10 FPS tuen es auch nicht. Ich bleibe bei meinem Vorschlag


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Wenn die GTX 560 Ti bei AA/AF schlapp macht, reißt die 570 auch nichts mehr, dann muss es eben die GTX 580 sein.


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2011)

Ansichtssache. Bei einem 3D-Performance Index liegt der Durchschnitt bei ca.24%. Das ist es in meinen Augen wert. Und was soll bitte eine 124GB SSD bringen wenn ich bei einem Z67 Board SSD Caching verwenden kann und die noch eine 1T HDD zur Verfügung steht? Sehe ich auch nicht als besonders effektiv an


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die GTX 560 Ti bei AA/AF schlapp macht, reißt die 570 auch nichts mehr, dann muss es eben die GTX 580 sein.


 
Sicher??? Groer Grafikkarten-Vergleich: 53 Grafikkarten von AMD und NVIDIA im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 24)


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

SSD Caching ist eh fürn Arsch und die 24% sehe ich eben nicht so.



meratheus schrieb:


> Sicher??? Groer Grafikkarten-Vergleich: 53 Grafikkarten von AMD und NVIDIA im Test - Direkter Grafikkarten-Vergleich (Seite 24)



Jop, da wo es drauf ankommt, wie bei Metro, knickt die 570 auch ein, da wo sie gute Frames liefert, liefert die 560 auch noch was.
Lustig ist aber immer noch Crysis, auch heute noch kacken die Grafikkarte bei dem 4 Jahre alten Schinken weg.


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2011)

Eben und deshalb ist für einen Spielerechner *aus meiner Sicht* eine SSD sowie ein Z67  Board nicht notwendig und das Geld besser in einer GTX570 investiert. Wie gesagt *meine Ansicht*

Edit: AvP und GTA4 sind unter 1920x1080 mit einer 560 Ti auch nicht mehr flüssig. Und die Leistungsanforderung der Spiele wird meiner Meinung nach auch weiter steigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

GTA 4 hat auch kein AA/AF.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2011)

GTA hat AF, aber kein AA.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Komisch, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2011)

Doch, AF (bis 16x) kann man in den Settings einstellen (den letzten Patch vorausgesetzt).

Siehe hier:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...sere-Geforce-GTX-480/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=7

16xAF in-Game


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Aha, keine Ahnung, ich hab das damals mit Patch 2 gespielt oder so und seit dem nicht mehr. 
Für Kantenglättung hats Geld trotzdem nicht gereicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Kantenglättung hats Geld trotzdem nicht gereicht.


 
Leider


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leider


 
Ich frage mich, wie das bei L.A. Noire aussieht. 
Wenn ich schon lese, dass es nicht schlechter als bei der Konsole wird, ahne ich schlimmes.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2011)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Ganz ohne AA wäre die Optik in meinen Augen ganz einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Die meisten Open World Games bieten das auf dem PC mittlerweile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Die meisten eben, Rockstar ist wie ein gallisches Dorf. 
Und weil die denken, dass sie alle in den Zaubertrank gefallen sind, glauben die inzwischen, dass sie die Größten sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. August 2011)

Da könntest du recht haben.


----------



## GTAzocker (20. August 2011)

Ja aber für GTA 4 / gta 5 (wenn des überhaupt irgendwann rauskommt ) und FIFA reicht ein Predator mit ner gtx 480 doch !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

Mit dem Teil machst du dir keine Freude, wenn lass lieber was bauen


----------



## Joe_the_MoD (20. August 2011)

oder bau selber macht riesenspaß und man freut sich immer wen man das mobo oder so versenkt... ich glaub das nennt sich in fachkreisen modding


----------



## pringles (20. August 2011)

Also gtx 480 + Referenzdesign + kleines (wahrscheinlich schlecht belüftetes) Plastik Gehäuse = Temperaturen das der pc nach ner halben Stunde zocken überhitzt abschaltet + eine Geräuschkulisse der Klasse Motorsäge. 
Las dir von der Community was zusammenstellen und Bau es zusammen (wenn du nicht willst machen das auch onlineshops). Das ist dann entweder schneller, günstiger, leiser oder alles zusammen .


----------



## Lolm@n (20. August 2011)

Was die 480 aneht haben sie schon recht ich durfte sie vor dem Wakü umbau auch schnell mit Furemark in meinem gutbelüfteten Case testen und die waren Laut wie nichts und wenn ich mir das im Acer Case das mit einem oder 2 Lüfter Arbeitet kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen  Denn die übertönt durch ihren penetranten Ton den ganzen Gamesaound wenn du nicht gerade auf 100% auf deinen Boxen oder Headset hast 
Hardwareversand.de baut dir deine Komponenten für einen 20er zusammen und dann hast du was gutes (am besten mit einer H50/60 das hat der Predator auch und macht beim Versand keine Probleme )

MfG


----------



## GTAzocker (21. August 2011)

ja aber in dem Predator muss ja eine gute Kühlung drin sein ! sonst würden die des ja garnet verkaufen !


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (21. August 2011)

Das Teil is so belüftet dass das System stabil läuft, aber laut wie Sau wird es trotzdem sein. Ich hatte bis vor 2 Wochen auch einen Komplett-PC, kann eigentlich nur noch davon abraten. Mainboard is sicher OEM, da bekommste beim Aufrüsten Probleme(den 1156er kannste aber sowieso nicht aufrüsten ) , OCen kannste nich im BIOS, das NT ist wahrscheinlich No-Name...

Also mit iCENhancer kann GTA 4 übrigens FXAA. Auf meiner PoV 570 mit 2,5 GB immer 100% flüssig bei 1920x1080 

EDIT: Prozessor : i5-760 Arbeitsspeicher : 6 GB DDR 3 SDRAM...
bist du dir da sicher? Macht 0 Sinn weil der 760er nur Dual-Channel hat

Meinst du nicht den da: http://www.mediamarkt.de/angebot/computer/acer-aspire-predator-g5900

was man dem Ding aber lassen muss ist, dass das Gehäuse einfach geil aussieht


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Für das Geld bekommst Du einen schnelleren i7-2600K und eine GTX580. Und v.a. ein anständiges Netzteil.


----------



## GTAzocker (21. August 2011)

ne ich habe den für 799 € gemeint :
Media Markt. Desktop-PC: Acer Aspire Predator G5900 PT.SF3E2.218 nur 799.00 ?


----------



## GTAzocker (21. August 2011)

oder den mit gtx 560 und besserem Prozessor für auch 799 € 
http://www.abc-com.de/werbung/wo.pdf


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Dafür gibt es einen schnelleren i5-2500K. Die GTX480 ist nicht schlecht, aber nur in einem bestimmten Custom-Design (Zotac AMP!).


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

GTAzocker schrieb:


> ne ich habe den für 799 € gemeint :
> Media Markt. Desktop-PC: Acer Aspire Predator G5900 PT.SF3E2.218 nur 799.00 ?


 
Komisch, dass das Netzteil gar nicht erwähnt wird.
Bedeutet schon mal, dass es nichts Besonderes ist, schätze mal ein BeQuiet System Power oder ein FSP güsntig Teil.
Außerdem ist die Hardware veraltet, die GTX 480 schweinelaut und das Gehäuse klapperig.


----------



## GTAzocker (21. August 2011)

ja ok un was meinst du zu dem : ?
http://www.abc-com.de/werbung/wo.pdf


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Die Komponenten gibt es alle bei hardwareversand.de

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100  
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65
 Gehäuse: Thermaltake V3 ~30
 Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland 
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200
Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm ~12

  + hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

Dann hast du was vernünftiges und wie bei einem Fertig Rechner 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Da ist nur einen GTX 560 drin, das ist nur eine umgelabelte 460 mit höherem Takt, also auch veraltet.
Und wie immer steht nichts zum Netzteil dazu, schon komisch, wieso das nie erwähnt wird. 
Und das Brett wird wahrscheinlich das Asus P8H61 M-LE sein, also das billigste vom billigen, ohne USB 3 (hätte es USB 3, würde es in der Werbung stehen).


----------



## GTAzocker (21. August 2011)

aso thx


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

ohne Übertakten:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 ~60
 Kühler: boxed oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX3, alle Sockel


----------

